

Yahoo and Oracle strike deal affecting JRE installation - pjmlp
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2940491/java-platform/how-the-next-java-update-could-make-yahoo-your-default-search-provider.html?phint=newt%3Dinfoworld_java&phint=idg_eid%3Da79df09f1a33afcf65306fe23bf4aadd#tk.IFWNLE_ifw_java_2015-06-26

======
karlmdavis
The only positive here is that Yahoo! is better than Ask, and maybe--just
maybe--it'll just be a change to the default search provider, rather than the
installation of yet another lousy toolbar (YALT).

